
Gwt Smalltalk - fogus
http://gwtsmalltalk.wordpress.com/
======
cesare
Tried:

    
    
      a := TextWindow new: 'a test'.
      a moveX:200 Y: 200.
    

It worked. Nice.

Tried to add a factorial instance method to the Number class:

    
    
      factorial
    
      "comments"
    
      self = 0 ifTrue: [^ 1].
      self > 0 ifTrue: [^ self * (self - 1) factorial].
    

Then in Workspace:

    
    
      Transcript show: 10 factorial.
    

prints: 10 does not understand factorial.

Anyway, it looks promising.

~~~
shaunxcode
No luck for me either. I added factorial, saved, saved, image, loaded image
(it shows factorial in transcript being loaded). Try it out in workspace and
nothing. It was interesting to "show it" on an anonymous block and see the
javascript function it is creating:

    
    
      [:x | (x + 1) + x].
    
      function (thisObject, x) {
        x['perform:with:']("+", 1)['perform:with:']("+", x);
      }

------
Nwallins
The blog post neglected to provide a link to said app: <http://gwt-
smalltalk.appspot.com/>

